# Drakelow Tunnels museum development!!



## Derelict-UK (Aug 21, 2013)

Well it's been a long time coming for us (well about 3 years but feels a lot more!!), we have finally managed to convince the owners of Drakelow Tunnels to commit to a museum!

Woohoo! They have submitted planning application to build a visitors centre, 16 space car park and a nature walk over the top of the tunnels to Baxters Monument. There will be 2 permanent jobs created and a tourism boost to the area bringing new money to local shops, pubs, B&B's and other attractions.

The museum (The Cold War part of the tunnels, but also including our usual open day tours of the older parts too) will be fast tracked with the new funding that would have taken many many years to complete without it.

Also proposed (to help fund the development) is the build of 3 semi detached houses in the old yard where the big car park is that is used for Subbrit type big event days, don't worry though, they are to be built on land that isn't the car park but concrete that trees have grown through over the 20 years since the MOD sold it.

The bit about the houses are however kicking up a bit of a fuss. People aren't reading the planning application and going off hearsay. A facebook campaign has sprung up to stop the development from going ahead as locals don't like newcomers to the area, especially new housing (Not in my back yard type of thing).

The facebook page is: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Say-No-to-Tunnels-Development Please go on there (*BUT DO NOT* like the page!!) and see his arguments, btw he doesn't even live in the area anymore.

And then come on to our facebook page and LIKE that, if you have any comments for any of the pages, feel free to post them. Although I have been told off by the owner of the Say No campaign as I have given information about things he missed out from the planning application. I was quite informative and not rude, which I hope anyone else who comments would also be.

https://www.facebook.com/SaveDrakelow

Planning application:

http://www.wyreforest.gov.uk/fastweb/detail.asp?AltRef=13/0405/FULL


Thanks for your time.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is great news D-UK. A really important bit of WWII/Cold War history is going to be preserved properly thanks to your (and others) efforts.
Well done to all of you
Godzy


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 23, 2013)

It is great news, we just have to get it through planning but the residents are against us!

www.kidderminstershuttle.co.uk/news/10627906.Calls_for_residents_to_fight_Drakelow_Tunnels_plan/

Although I phoned up the paper yesterday and they are going to run the positive view next week with a picture spread of our work parties and other Drakelow images I have taken over the years. 

The battle is on!


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2013)

Residents are always against new developments, but they have little sway on planning and development committees unless they raise technicalities on which to turn down the application.

Good luck with it!


----------



## gadgetgirl (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my nearest "derelict" place and am pleased to here about a museum proposal


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 29, 2013)

Had an interview with Kidderminster Shuttle last week (weekly paper, Drakelows' local rag) and put across the volunteers point of view after they ran a very one sided story against the plans in their last issue.

Very good write up I think, not to mention my image on the front page!!

(PDF's http://origin.misc.pagesuite.com/pdfdownload/e9dacfbe-b743-451f-94e5-6e179435c210.pdf )






















Oh, and BTW, thanks for all of the support!!


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 30, 2013)

See you also made the Stourbridge Times! Go D-UK! Any chance you can let us know about the schedule for the work weekends? (Via PM, obviously) I'm no tradesman, but I know a few who might like to be involved and I can clear rubbish, sweep up and any other lift and shift jobs.
Godzy


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 31, 2013)

We just had one today. Put power and lights into a part if the bunker not used since WWII, we are slowly moving Airsoft out of the museum area by adding new areas to the rest of the tunnels we aren't using.

Do you still have Chris's contact details? If so he is the person who organises the days. Otherwise send an email to [email protected] and I'll forward it on to him.


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sure do - I will give him a call. Thanks!
GDZ


----------



## Derelict-UK (Sep 26, 2013)

Bit of self promotion here...

On Tuesday myself and the caretaker of Drakelow Tunnels gave a private tour of the complex to John Shutts (known as Jack), he worked as a bricklayer in the tunnels during its construction 71 YEARS ago at the outbreak of WWII.

It was such a pleasure showing him and his Granddaughter around, his memories are invaluable to us. 

It was partly organised through the Kidderminster Shuttle after his Granddaughter saw our Drakelow museum article and sent Jacks story in. I liaised with them and and managed to sort a time for Jack to come back and the Shuttle to do an article on it. Used my pictures (for free, but it wasn't for the money) too.

http://www.kidderminstershuttle.co....nant_trip_to_Drakelow_Tunnels_after_71_years/


----------



## Curious Dragon (Sep 28, 2013)

After a long time away from this site I thought I'd get back in the loop. It seems like the 'Say No' facebook page has gone.
Well done 

This is a great development and I will watch with interest as this kind of history should never be lost.


----------

